# Latin: vicimos dico



## HOKEY

I have spent weeks trying to first determine what language this is, thinking first Latin but could not find translation, then Spanish and finally someone thought the word 'dico' was French.
Any help with this would be very appreciated.
I saw this written under a bookplate on the inside cover of an old book.
Thank you in advance, Hokey...


----------



## Cierzo

I would say that it is indeed Latin, but in a declined form.


----------



## HOKEY

Does declined form mean a version that would not make it translatable using the standard Latin to English dictionary?  I have tried using those online and I end up with zero results.
Thank you for the reply...Hokey


----------



## aguacate

1 result: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=vicimos+dico&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Cierzo

Yes, is like "conjugated". Latin is a very complex language and depending on the syntactic function in the sentence, the gender and the number, the ending of the words vary. In a dictionnary you can only look up the roots of the words, not the declined forms.

I'm sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## HOKEY

Well from what little I could make out at the link you included, it's possible that vicimos might mean victim.
It's certainly had my interest peaked, now because getting the translation remains so difficult as much as knowing what it means.
Perhaps I need to contact a Catholic priest....
Thanks again...Hokey


----------



## Flaminius

I assume _vicimos_ is a variation of _vicimus_.  In that case, your sentence means, "We have vanquished, I say" in Latin.


----------



## HOKEY

I have been looking at various sites and truly Latin must be a difficult language to learn even the basics nevermind master.
Armed with the latest reply, I am beginning to get an idea of what the author meant...Hokey


----------

